# Water Found on Mars!!!!



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

:shock: :lol:


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Wife wet her pants :lol:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Oh my goodness!


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Holy crap you're a nerd.


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

I guess they haven't found anything on Saturn yet.. :|

>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>
>


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Still looking for uranus.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.Haha, bet you were nervous, with the lord of the gutpile posting this. :mrgreen:


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

fixed blade XC-3 said:


> Still looking for uranus.
> .
> .Haha, bet you were nervous, with the lord of the gutpile posting this. :mrgreen:


they have actually changed the name of that planet. it is no longer called uranus. folks said it is to politically incorrect, it is now named urectum


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

:lol:


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Whatever its called, I bet there is a ring around it.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

o-|| This will be locked in no time o-||


----------



## MountainBro (Jul 2, 2012)

What a great thread! Thanks everyone!


----------



## Ifish (Aug 22, 2008)

This thread has surely produced a few "Snickers".

My college astronomy text book had a chapter on Uranus with section headings including the following:

Uranus was discovered by a deep searching probe.
Uranus is enveloped by a layer of thick gas.
Uranus is encircled by a system of thin dark rings.
Uranus has a hard and rocky surface.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> I guess they haven't found anything on Saturn yet.. :|
> 
> >
> >
> ...


Hey, there's an antenna on Saturn. How, or when, did that get there?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> Hey, there's an antenna on Saturn. How, or when, did that get there?


The government must have put it there. I've heard they dont tell us everything and I'm sure our tax dollars helped pay for it.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

sawsman said:


> wyogoob said:
> 
> 
> > Hey, there's an antenna on Saturn. How, or when, did that get there?
> ...


I knew it, thanks.


----------

